# Thought i'd share a promo I made



## TheSaucyAussie (Jul 21, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/46113006
I made this in a couple hours the other night. My main focus was coming up with a use for this simple abstract animation I rendered out. The Contortionist is pretty abstract and rad  so I tried to composite it into a short promotional ad for Intrinsic. 

Isn't that great but I thought I'd share anyway to hear some thoughts.


----------



## GTailly (Jul 21, 2012)

This is totally awesome. I love it. 
Any chances of hiring you for some work?


----------



## TheSaucyAussie (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot man!

I'd be very interested in some client work! 
Email me at [email protected]


----------



## GTailly (Jul 22, 2012)

Alright man!
I am a bit busy right now but I will e-mail you later today or tomorrow.

And you're welcome haha.


----------



## Aevolve (Jul 23, 2012)

Great job man. 


EDIT:700th POST


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 23, 2012)

Now I'm just curious, what all could you do with this?  I'm gonna email ya too!


----------



## TheSaucyAussie (Jul 23, 2012)

I can pretty much make any sort of video the client has in mind. 
In the past I've made a couple lyric videos, intros, and other promos. 
However, most of the projects I've rendered are just tests, since the video itself isn't really for anyone.


----------



## GTailly (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry for not e-mailing you already.
Have been pretty busy should e-mail you tomorrow mate.


----------



## TheSaucyAussie (Jul 24, 2012)

Figuring out how to get an organic look, this is the best i've gotten so far.


----------



## Aevolve (Jul 24, 2012)

You could practice rendering blood cells? Could even make a bloodstream animation.


----------



## GTailly (Jul 25, 2012)

I am liking this so far! Try adding relief a bit more? Some less opaque places would shine a bit more I think and would look kind of slippery/oily maybe?


----------



## TheSaucyAussie (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah i'm working on getting reflections that look really nice. 

Also, I replied to your email.


----------



## GTailly (Jul 26, 2012)

Alright!

I will check this out. Thank you!


----------

